# Grevelingenmeer im August



## To_Mitt (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir wollen dieses Jahr mal wieder nach Holland in den Urlaub, genauer gesagt an das Grevelingenmeer (wir sind in der Nähe von Port Greeve). Es ist auch mal wieder geplant zu angeln. Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen dazu und hoffe, dass ihr uns helfen könnt.

Ich brauche am Grevelingenmeer glaube ich eine zeevispa, weiß einer was sie dort insgesamt kostet?

und zweitens was kann man dort im August angeln? und wo sind vor Ort die besten Plätze. Wir haben auch ein Boot zur Verfügung also ist es egal ob von Land oder (was mir lieber wäre) vom Boot aus.

grüße und vielen Dank im voraus

To_Mitt


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

|welcome:

Ich war oft um den August rum am Grevelingen, manchmal konnte ich sogar noch paar Heringe an der Brouwerssluis erwischen, die Zeit ist aber eigentlich schon um. Sonst war das Angeln dort nicht so dolle, habe nur einen Aal und viele kleine schwarze gefräßige Fische (jemand eine Ahnung welche das sein könnten?) gefangen. Die Nordseeseite (kein Schein nötig)find ich da schon besser (Makrele, Hornhecht, Seebarsch, nach Renesse hin Platte).
Am Grevelingen kannst du mit einem vispas oder mit dem zeevispas angeln. 
zeevispas ca. 30€, vispas ca. 40€

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=vispas_w&#228;hlen


http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=vispas


----------



## To_Mitt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Von wo hast du denn da geangelt an der Nordsee, vom Boot oder irgendwo vom land aus?

Hat irgendwer auch gute erfahrungen am Grevelingenmeer im August gesammelt?


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

Von Land aus an der Nordseeseite der Brouwerssluis, ca. 6km von Port Greeve entfernt. Auf keinen Fall dort die Absperrung übertreten, das wird teuer. Paar gute Angelläden die dir auch Tipps geben findest du in der kleinen Innenstadt von schönen Städtchen Zierikzee.
Wenn ihr ein seegängiges Boot und Erfahrung mit Gezeitengewässern habt könnt ihr mal auf die Oosterschelde rausfahren, dort ist das Angeln vielversprechender. Aber wirklich nur dann, ist halt ein Gezeitengewässer mit gut Tidenstrom, manchmal sehr fiesen Wellen und vielen Untiefen.


----------



## zesch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

wer innerhalb der Bojenreihe angelt (Brouwerssluis) = 400 € Strafe, beim ersten mal....

600 € beim 2. mal

1000 € beim dritten mal + Holland Angelverbot auf Lebenszeit !

ich durfte schonmal 400 € blechen

...abkassiert wurde wie immer nur bei den Deutschen !  ca. 60 Holländer angelten innerhalb der Bojenreihe....die rannten immer nur zum Auto und warfen die Angel unters Auto....und bekamen keine Strafe !

empfehlen kann ich ca. 1,5 KM weiter die Steinreihe (Wellenbrecher) 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...58562&sspn=0.003365,0.009602&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

dort sind jede Menge Makrelen und Wolfsbarsch in kapitalen Größen unterwegs:

Wasserkugel + Wurm

oder Spiro + schwarzer Twister Wurm oder Fliege

dürfte fangen

Grund kannste dort vergessen....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

warum bist du nicht weggerannt? hab das auch schonmal gesehen...


----------



## To_Mitt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

danke für die antworten... aber an dem Wellenbrecher darf ich angeln?

Grevelingenmeer an sich scheint sich dann ja nicht so zu lohnen...


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*



zesch schrieb:


> empfehlen kann ich ca. 1,5 KM weiter die Steinreihe (Wellenbrecher)
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...58562&sspn=0.003365,0.009602&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


 

Die Stelle kenn ich, hab dort unzählige Abende verbracht. Muss ja beinah :c wenn ich die sehe, denn dieses Jahr bin ich nicht im Delta und an der Zee. Haben immer am Sprinngersdieb im Grevelingen gelegen, dann kurz überm Damm, die Kinder hatten ihren Strand und ich mein Angelrevier.:vik:
Mann darf am Damm überall angeln, nur nicht innerhalb der Bojenreihe an der Brouwerssluis.
Der Wellenbrecher ist aber schwer zugänglich, das sind aufeinandergekippte große Betonklötze wo zum Teil rostige spitzte Metallteile rausschauen. Also gutes Schuhwerk anziehen und sich nicht vom Regen überraschen lassen sonst wird der Rückweg zur Tortour.
Dort ist auch eine Slipstelle, allerdings nur für Ortskundige zu empfehlen oder für Leute die Zeit haben sich in dem Gebiet vorzutasten. Mehrere Seemeilen raus immer wieder Sandbänke die sich immer wieder verschieben und zum Teil bei Niedrigwasser Trockenfallen.


----------



## To_Mitt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

auf was hast du denn da geangelt und mit was für Material.?

kann denn niemand was gutes zum grevelingenmeer sagen? ich hätte schon lust das boot einwenig zu nutzen...


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

Ich war meist abends mit Grill und so da, daher meist mit Fischfetzen auf Grund. War auch oft auf den Wellenbrecher zum Spinnen unterwegs was aber echt nicht einfach ist. Ich hab meine Süßwasserausrüstung benutzt, 2,70m Spinnrute, 0,12 Geflochtene, diverse Blinker, Gummifische, Twister. Ist nicht so zu empfehlen, wenn man dort ernsthaft angeln will sollte man sich schon mehr auf die Meeresanglerei einstellen. Dazu können dir andere aber sicherlich mehr sagen, oder klick mal oben auf Suchen und gib mal die Stichworte nach denen du suchst ein. Da wirst du sicherlich viel finden. 

Was für ein Boot hast du?


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

nabend. war denn einer schonmal in brunisse und umgebung...oder sol ich n neuen thread aufmachen (droh)?
greetings


----------



## zesch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> warum bist du nicht weggerannt? hab das auch schonmal gesehen...


 
"die" kamen von 3 Seiten.......


da war nix mehr mit weglaufen !#q

naja, jetzt bin ich schlauer + ärmer

_______

an der Steinreihe (Wellenbrecher):

Schuhwerk mußschon top sein + Ausrüstung minimal

mögl. wenig Wind + Wasser von oben

sonst braucht man dort keinen Versuch starten

Gruß
zesch


----------



## To_Mitt (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

das boot gehört einem bekannten, was es genau für eins ist weiß ich garnicht, es ist so eine 12 meter lange motorjacht...

was haste denn gefangen an der nordsee?


----------



## totaler Spinner (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

Gefangen hab ich am Wellenbrecher in all den Jahren –Nix!|rotwerden Das soll aber wirklich nichts heißen, hab dort Angler mit Makrelen gesehen. An der Brouwerssluis / Nordseeseite hab ich selber Makrelen gefangen, direkt neben der Bojenreihe, mit einem normalen länglichen roten Blinker aus dem Aldisortiment. Andere Angler hatten dort auch Hornhecht und Seebarsch. 
Mit einen 12m Boot seid ihr ja recht sicher unterwegs und wenn dein Bekannter die Gewässer dort kennt könnt ihr ja eine Tour zur Oosterschelde machen. Das einzigst doofe daran ist die Schleuse in Bruinisse, im Sommer musst du 1-2 Std. rechnen bist du durch bist. Wenn vom Boot aus im Grevelingen würd ich direkt vor der Brouwerssluis angeln. Hab dort mal paar Hornhechte schwimmen gesehen, allerdings direkt an der Mauer, und die Seerobbe die dort ihr Unwesen treibt hatte mal ne dicke Makrele in der Schnauze. 

@ powermike1977
Bei Bruinisse hab ich an den Inseln geangelt. Nur kleine gefräßige schwarze Fische und Krebse gefangen. Das Grevelingen ist überhaupt voll von Krebsen. Von Land aus im Grevelingen bei Bruinisse kannst du glaub ich ganz vergessen, da hast du bis weit über 500m nur eine Wassertiefe von ca. 1m. Die Flachen Stellen verkauten auch jedes Jahr immer mehr, auch mitten im Meer:v. Ich würde es an der Zijpe, einen Arm der Oosterschelde versuchen. Bei Bruinisse ab dem Leuchtfeuer wo das Ufer einen Knick macht geht das Fahrwasser fast bis zum Ufer, da müsste doch was gehen. Weiter unten fallen große Teile in Ufernähe trocken. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es dort mit Betretungsrechten und Verboten aussieht.;+
Oder mal paar km zum Volkerak fahren, soll ein gutes Süßwasserrevier sein.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*



zesch schrieb:


> ...abkassiert wurde wie immer nur bei den Deutschen !  ca. 60 Holländer angelten innerhalb der Bojenreihe....die rannten immer nur zum Auto und warfen die Angel unters Auto....und bekamen keine Strafe !



...haben die hollies doch auch gemacht, oder verstehe ich das falsch.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Grevelingenmeer im August*

Kurzes Ferienendergebnis für den Brouwersdam zwischen Renesee und Ouddorp :

1 x 3 Stunden bei ablaufendem Wasser vom Ufer aus an der Schleuse (nein, nicht innerhalb :m) an der Nordseeseite in der dann entstehenden Strömung gefischt ==> 2 Hornis wollten unbedingt aus dem Wasser, einer hat es sich ca. 5 m vor dem Ufer doch noch anders überlegt und weitere 3-5 Bisse habe ich schlicht weg versemmelt |bigeyes.

Fazit: Die Fische haben und nehmen sich jetzt deutlich mehr Zeit, aber das macht die ganze Sache vom sportlichen Aspekt her noch spannender denn im Frühjahr

P.S für alle Unbelehrbaren: 

Die Politie hat während unserer Urlaubswoche täglich (teils mehrfach) saftige Anzeigen an alle diejeniegen verteilt, die meinten, dass sie trotz eindeutiger Verbotsschilder innerhalb der gelben Bojen angeln mußten. 

Selber mitbekommen habe ich das beim Nachbarn, der trotz Warnung meinerseits anschl. für's Nixfangen 260 EURO gelöhnt hat - der Poitieagent meinte, beim nächsten Mal wär's dann doppelt so teuer und die Ausrüstung weg...  

Eddy |wavey:


----------

